# How to buy a recurve bow for beginner



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I am somewhat of a beginner and I decided on the Martin X-200. I will be getting it in a day or two. I've heard from a few people that that is a good bow for a beginner. Of course, it is also a hunting bow, but I am going to be doing alot target practice. So, i guess since I havn;t gotten to try it yet I'm no0t the best to ask...... But, Go Martin!


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Before you go out and buy a bow that looks like it might work, locate someone in your area who can give you some pointers. This will make sure that you buy the right equipment the first time, and don't make a lot of the usual mistakes that beginners make when they are taking their first steps such as:
Having too much draw weight
Having an improperly sized bow for your physical dimensions
Developing poor form
Buying the wrong type and size arrow.
and on and on.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok....slow the boat down......we need to know a few things.......

What are your goals ?

Target shooting?
Hunting?
Both?

You said you are a newbie.....have you shot recurves, longbows before or are you new to the sport? Have you shot compound and are coming into traditional archery? Where are you at?


----------



## coolarcher07 (Mar 28, 2007)

To dcwhite55044:
* arget shooting only.
* I have tried compound and recurve at a local shop. I prefer shooting recurve more. I haven't tried longbow.
* I am new as I never own a bow before. I know some basic as how to draw, stand in proper form. That's about it.

kraven:
Having too much draw weight
- I tried a 40 lb and I can pull it. can't hold it very long though. So should I go with 35#?
Having an improperly sized bow for your physical dimensions
- I am 5'4", and a local shop guy recommend 62" for me. is this good?
Developing poor form
- I will be taking some lesson soon. So hope to learn some more proper form.
Buying the wrong type and size arrow.
- Err... that's one of my question. So if I going to get, let's say, the AIM's Bulleyes's 62". What arrow will I get?

Ronaya:
Wow, the picture looks really awsome for X-200. And little pricy too.$319.99!!! I see the limb is not changable... is that a good thing? What happen if my arm get stronger and want to switch to few more pound?

Thanks you all for replies. I can really use some more help.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

coolarcher07 said:


> - I tried a 40 lb and I can pull it. can't hold it very long though. So should I go with 35#?


If you can't hold 40# for very long, why not try 30#? A very low poundage will allow you to hold while concentrating on form.



coolarcher07 said:


> - I am 5'4", and a local shop guy recommend 62" for me. is this good?


62" AMO length may be fine for your size, but remember: the issue at hand is your _draw length,_ not your _height_




coolarcher07 said:


> Buying the wrong type and size arrow.
> - Err... that's one of my question. So if I going to get, let's say, the AIM's Bulleyes's 62". What arrow will I get?


The proper arrow for whichever bow you choose to purchase will be based on the poundage of the bow, not the AMO length of the bow



coolarcher07 said:


> Ronaya:
> Wow, the picture looks really awsome for X-200. And little pricy too.$319.99!!! I see the limb is not changable... is that a good thing? What happen if my arm get stronger and want to switch to few more pound?


Yes, you can always buy a takedown recurve, and that way you can buy heavier limbs when you decide you want to go up in poundage, yet still keep the same bow you've been learning on and become familiar with


----------



## coolarcher07 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback alanraw!

What's AMO?


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

I would start here:

Get a good book on traditional archery and learn the basics before you even pick up a bow much less purchase one. There are many great books out there, but this is one of my favorites:

*Beginner's Guide to Traditional Archery by, Brian J. Sorrells*

I like the book because it has great foundational info, is easily understood and best of all its cheap! You can read it in a few hours and you would be well ahead of the game. You can certainly solicit info on web sites like this or stickbow.com, but it is best if you read first, try a few bows then solicit advice.


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are interestd in a aim bow ,check out the cross fire bows. these are a aim product and the price is cheaper than you quoted.i just odered one of these. i like the looks of this crossfire. i have a aim product now, an i'm happy with it performance as a starter bow. here is the link for the crossfire bows.
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/product_info.php?cPath=688_689&products_id=5345


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> I am somewhat of a beginner and I decided on the Martin X-200. I will be getting it in a day or two. I've heard from a few people that that is a good bow for a beginner. Of course, it is also a hunting bow, but I am going to be doing alot target practice. So, i guess since I havn;t gotten to try it yet I'm no0t the best to ask...... But, Go Martin!


@#$%ing seconded!

I swear by Martin. I have a 35# X200, a 40# Stick, and since yesterday, a #50 Hatfield. All attractive and relatively smooth shooters.

Actually we have three X200s on our range - my 35-pounder, a 35-pounder owned by a girl friend of mine, and I believe a 50-pounder owned by our captain.

The X200 is indeed a great beginners' bow with a nice smooth draw and release. The consensus at my range is that it is one of (if not _the_) best bow(s) for the money.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I think that many, if not most people, love Martin:wink:


----------



## coolarcher07 (Mar 28, 2007)

thank you guys.

The martin site has videos and their catalogs are both very impressive. But their price seems little too much for beginner like me. I will keep this in mind as I upgrade.

At the moment I am interesting with AIM Crossfire 62". If anyone out there has more feedback on this bow, please do tell. Good or bad.

Thanks.

-Zemian


----------

